# New Kanger Tanks



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

Phil does a report on his visit to a Vape meet in Miami with some coverage of the new Kanger tanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Phil does a report on his visit to a Vape meet in Miami with some coverage of the new Kanger tanks!



Lol, no ways I am going to watch him for that length of time. Summary please.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Lol, no ways I am going to watch him for that length of time. Summary please.


 
Kanger has new tanks coming out and they have mini, normal, Mega and Giant sizes and they have a cheaper version not stainless steel but chromed. And all the new coils fit all thier tanks.

That's it a nutshell!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Kanger has new tanks coming out and they have mini, normal, Mega and Giant sizes and they have a cheaper version not stainless steel but chromed. And all the new coils fit all thier tanks.
> 
> That's it a nutshell!


Thanks Rob, took me 10 seconds to read your "review"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (3/8/14)

I freekin love the Kanger ProTank Mini3. Any new Mini will be a day 1 purchase.

Man, the flavour comes through beautifully.

My mate has the Aspire Nautilus with a Spinner 2, which is magnificent.

But on a budget, and if you like small, you will struggle to better the Mini 3's performance. Even on a run-of-the-mill small battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (3/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I freekin love the Kanger ProTank Mini3. Any new Mini will be a day 1 purchase.
> 
> Man, the flavour comes through beautifully.
> 
> ...


 
I agree 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

http://www.kangeronline.com/products/aerotank-turbo-clearomizer

Has anybody seen these yet? A dual double coil clearomizer..... My world is shattered! WOW!!!! I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (5/8/14)

that's pretty cool, but boy i think that's gonna go through juice like nobody's business  better start stocking up on juices if you wanna put this bad boy in your arsenal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (5/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> http://www.kangeronline.com/products/aerotank-turbo-clearomizer
> 
> Has anybody seen these yet? A dual double coil clearomizer..... My world is shattered! WOW!!!! I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE!


jeez that's going too far now

Adapter for car battery sold separately....


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/14)

That is sick!!! Can they calm down though  I'm struggling to keep up here with stock though lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

I am going to start buying PG, VG, Nicotine and Flavour like this.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (5/8/14)

The EMOW kit looks excellent. I see VK has it already. Any idea on whether it can put out enough wattage to run 4.8v correctly on a 1.5Ω coil?


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> That is sick!!! Can they calm down though  I'm struggling to keep up here with stock though lol


 
I smell potential stock coming in the future


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (5/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> that's pretty cool, but boy i think that's gonna go through juice like nobody's business  better start stocking up on juices if you wanna put this bad boy in your arsenal



Yip, that things looks awesome. But at the rate I go through juice in a Mini, I'd hate to know how much more I'll go through.

I still want it though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (5/8/14)

isnt that a tank for a 26650 mod though?


----------



## Ricgt (5/8/14)

Ohhhh I want that badly!


----------



## Shako (6/8/14)

Here is a bit more information for you guys.






The Kanger Aerotank Turbo has food grade steel and a durable Pyrex glass tank. The enormous tank holds 6.0 mL of e-liquid, so you can vape your favorite e-liquid longer. The Kanger Aerotank Turbo also has two dual coils for a more flavorful vape. The Kanger Aerotank turbo has an improved airflow valve to easily control the vape flow.
The Aerotank Turbo includes:


two dual coils
6.0 mL capacity
Large adjustable air valve
SUS304 grade steel
Adjustable battery connector
Approximately 30mm x 78mm circumference
 
Package contents:

1 x Kanger Aerotank Turbo (Pyrex tank, Airflow control, 510 base)
1 x 510 drip tip
2 x dual coil 1.8 ohm atomizer heads

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (6/8/14)

I was reading earlier on the devices and so forth and I found this.

"The Turbo will fit flush on our Helmsman 26650, Black Copper Stingray 26650, Zod 26650, and of course the iTaste 134"

http://sweet-vapes.com/aerotank-turbo.html

So for anyone with one of these devices you are in luck!


----------



## NickT (6/8/14)

Shako said:


> Here is a bit more information for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is awesome. But it's gonna be damn expensive in the long run. The rate you go through coils in their products (IMO), and now it's going to be twice as many

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatSmoke (6/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> My mate has the Aspire Nautilus with a Spinner 2, which is magnificent.


 
Confirmed... His mate thinks it is pretty magnificent indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (6/8/14)

Love my Kangertech tanks. funny thing is though, I seem to rather go for the mini 2 with single coil over the mini 3 with duel coil... die duel coil seems to run out of juice after the second or third drag.... Or is it just me?

BTW Watch out for the air flow valve for the kangertech mini with a VAMO V5... The Vamo centre pin is spring loaded and I think the air flow valve pushes to far down on the centre pin causing the spring to go . I had to solder the centre pin down as far as I could get it out of the holder.

Symptoms of bad spring on the VAMO will be your ohm reading goes from 1.X to about 3... bad vapes. and very hot mod.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/8/14)

Arthster said:


> Love my Kangertech tanks. funny thing is though, I seem to rather go for the mini 2 with single coil over the mini 3 with duel coil... die duel coil seems to run out of juice after the second or third drag.... Or is it just me?.



Ye, it does go through juice quicker.

Well I think it does. I was using a CE5 previously which holds 2,4ml. I just can't tell how much mils I went through because I would keep topping it up to keep the wick wet.


----------



## Arthster (11/8/14)

So work has been a little hectic the last 4 days. Which meant going to work early and leaving late. Now my vamo is permanently connected to the kangertech pro 3. Because I was working such hectic hours the vamo sat in my study doing nothing. Last night though I fired it up and was I surprised by the flavour and how much I could vape without topping up... I literally vaped it till the petrol light came on... it was awesome. I will try this little experiment again towards the end of the month. I want to get another vamo and batteries with a kangertech 3 to take with me to work. I will let the new atty sit for a couple of days in the juice before I start it up amd see if I get the same result...


----------

